# Prewar Schwinn Admiral



## cds2323 (May 25, 2015)

Found this yesterday, it had been pulled from a barn, dusty and hay remnants all over. Wiped it down and aired up the tires. It has 50 year old Allstates that still have the paper price sticker from Sears on them. Has been repainted red. Fenders and rims appear to have been enameled black originally. Frame was also black. Serial number is hand stamped A4262. Is this from 1935?  Front fork has non slotted ends requiring fork to be spread to remove front wheel. Not sure when Schwinn went to open ended forks. I've an early 36 with open ends.


----------



## GTs58 (May 25, 2015)

That is sweet! The barn treated her right.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (May 26, 2015)

What a cool find...


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 26, 2015)

The seat is in amazing condition. Nice find.


----------



## cds2323 (May 26, 2015)

Anyone have any idea why this screw with spring was added to the frame?

Or what year this bike is?


----------



## bikejunk (May 27, 2015)

That screw is just like the ones on euro bikes tighten and it holds the front wheel when you lean it against something a lot of commuter bikes have this feature.   I am thinking those fenders are stainless steel under all that paint.


----------



## cyclingday (May 27, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> Anyone have any idea why this screw with spring was added to the frame?
> 
> Or what year this bike is?




 I wondered if that screw was put there as an adjustable steering damper? If it had a felt tip on the inside, it could work.


----------



## cds2323 (May 27, 2015)

Alright, got off the couch and went outside in the dark and took front fork off. Was gonna wait til this weekend to go through the bike properly (straighten fork and regrease hubs etc). Curious what the screw was for after the last comments. 

No felt tip on screw just a screw. There is a hole in the fork steer tube that aligns with the screw when the wheel is turned straight ahead. If you turn the screw I guess you can lock the fork in the straight ahead position. Still not sure why this was added. Park bike and lock fork straight?


----------



## cds2323 (May 30, 2015)

Working on bike. Checked a serial number list from bicyclechronicles which puts it as 1935. Removed crank and it is stamped AS 1935. Fenders are black enamel under the red repaint. I thought the rims would be too after looking at the 35 catalog but they appear to be chrome as there is no trace of black with the tire removed.


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 5, 2015)

Here it is after my maiden ride. Straightened the fork, it was bent back. Steer tube was also bent side to side.Rebuilt brake, regreased everything, some OA bath, stripped paint off rims(not much chrome left) added grips, rack and reflector. Still need pedal blocks, originals are very worn, grooved.

Haven't decided if I'm going to goof off the rest of the red paint. It's black underneath. Going to ride as is for a bit. I've got other projects that this one interrupted, but I couldn't resist.


----------

